

O'Brien: Age bias and Silicon Valley - bootload
http://www.mercurynews.com/business-headlines/ci_14174170?nclick_check=1

======
bootload
_"... During a reception at the Computer History Museum, Sloan Dean David
Schmittlein was interviewing Douglas Leone, a partner at the venture capital
firm Sequoia Capital and Sloan alum. Leone was dispensing advice about
entrepreneurism when he let slip a remark that made me do a double take. Leone
told the audience that Sequoia focuses on younger entrepreneurs because people
over 30 aren't innovative. As a consolation prize, Leone said that the over-30
crowd could still make decent managers. ..."_

It's always interesting to see what those throttling VC money actually did in
_"their prime"_. In this case it's sales at HP ~
<http://www.crunchbase.com/person/douglas-leone>

